# Coding in the real world - questions



## AprilSueMadison (Jul 24, 2010)

I've completed my coding certificate at a college in Omaha, Nebraska and am now finishing my BS in Health Information Management.  I only have about a year to go.  I've had to take additional coding classes, and have completed them with no issue...the questions I have are...

How does one go from coding in a school setting to coding in the real world?  Does your employer just expect you to understand everything right off the bat?  Do they look at your certification and know that you you'll need some extra help for the first few months and give you that?  

I'm just concerned that I'll get a coding job, and then lose it right away because I still find coding tricky sometimes.


----------



## AB87 (Jul 24, 2010)

your employer wont expect for you to know everything right off of the bat. Im a CPC-A and i got a coding job for a nationwide derm practice with NO experience and i took a coding test which had real patient charts from old visits and old surgeries years ago. In the real world they have so many resources and cheat sheets that you can use. i passed the test and my employer said i did better than people with experience. My point is dont be scared because you'll learn it and it will become really simple over time. No matter what the company will show you how they code to receive reimbursement. Meaning the use of modifiers and etc. Since im a realist im going to be honest no matter if u are a CPC, CPC-A CPC-B CPC-C with a B.S. the company will train you. My last point is i know people at my job that are CCS (Inpatient) with years of experience but when they came to another job they still had to learn the Billing system,Coding, and other coding guidelines for the job.


----------

